# PB12 plus vs PB13 Ultra?



## oldslow (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm new here. Thnx ahead of time for being kind. I know these questions come up a lot. I read the sticky with the 12 plus review. Sounds amazing.
I'm currently running a Klipsch RW12-D. 
Was wondering about the difference between the two. I don't think I can get $2000 past the wife.
I wanted to know how the PB 12 plus would stack up against the 13 ultra being it's $500 less than the 13 Ultra.
Any thoughts would be good...thnx


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

I have not heard the new PB12+ but have owned a PB13Ultra and heard the older PB12+ and the Ultra driver was more refined for both movies and music and also had more headroom when needed, I would go for the Ultra subs any day if space was not a problem but it is a big beast but then again the PB12+ is not that much smaller but my money would be on the Ultra as the driver is the best SVS has made to date.


----------



## oldslow (Dec 28, 2010)

Thnx...after more reading it would appear you suggestion is right/good.
I think I will put the whole deal on the back burner and start saving the pennies...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Pb13-ultra is awesome, but if you look at the cost to replace the woofers, the plus series woofer costs almost just as much. I wonder why such a huge cost difference because the amp and woofer don't make much of a cost difference according to the replacement charts. Maybe the plus is just a great deal, but I only have the ultra and all I can say is that it is great.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I recommend emailing SVS with your room dimensions and maybe even a drawing of your room, let them know if its for HT or music or both and what you listen to and watch and at what volume and ask what they suggest. They will not try to over sale you. A PB12+ may be all you will ever need and if so...then there you go!

So, I wouldn't put it on the back burner as of yet, give SVS a shout, they respond fairly quickly and are great people to work with.

Good luck!


----------

